# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  به نظر شما ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 95 اجرا می شود؟

## *Yousef*

سلام دوستان از عنوان تاپیک معلومه که یه نظرسنجیه , نظرسنجی در مورد موضوعی که واقعاً این روزها گیر ذهنی همه ی معدل پاییناست, خواهش می کنم تو این تاپیک حرفی از دیپلم مجدد نزنید, 
هدف از این تاپیک قوت قلبی هست که ببینیم چند درصد امیدواری برای اجرای این طرح برای کنکور 95 وجود داره... مرسی

----------


## DR Matrix

چون هدف قوت قلبی هست آره اجرا میشه :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mahdi100

انشالله برای کنکور95 اجرا میشه
لازم دارم

----------


## *Yousef*

نظرسنجی اضافه شد,

نگفتم بیاین دلخوشی الکی بدین, حالا قوت قلب یا تیر به قلب! اون چیزی که طبق اخبار و تجربه حس می کنین رو بگین...

----------


## lale94

من عموم معاون آموزش پرورش شهرمونه گفتتن برای 95 اجرا میشه احتمال 55 درصد خرداد اجرا میشه 45 درصد هم دی اما حتما امسال اجرا میشه

----------


## bbehzad

اجرایی نمیشه

----------


## rezarko13

خرداد خیلی بده ریسکه

----------


## *Yousef*

بچه هایی که میگن نمیشه حتماً دلیلشم بگن که رو چه حسابی این پیش بینی رو می کنن

----------


## rezarko13

خرداد میاد ولی خرداد از هر مشاوری پرسیدم گفت نری بدی

----------


## *Yousef*

> خرداد میاد ولی خرداد از هر مشاوری پرسیدم گفت نری بدی



اتفاقاً برای یکی مثل من خرداد بهتره, چون اولاً با قلمچی نیستم و ثانیاً اینکه تا خرداد کاملاً اماده میشم منتها سومو هم باید تستی بخونم هم تشریحی که مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

من فکر میکنم برای دی اجرا نمیشه و خرداد اجرا بشه ک اونم بازم احتمالش کمه

در کل اگه دی اجرا بشه خیلی بهتره تا خرداد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

به احتمال خیلی زیاد برای کنکور ۹۵ قابل اجراست ولی دی فکر نکنم اجرا بشه و خرداد اجرا میشه و اینکه اگر خرداد باشه بیشتر به نفعمونه

----------


## bbehzad

> بچه هایی که میگن نمیشه حتماً دلیلشم بگن که رو چه حسابی این پیش بینی رو می کنن


چون تو مملکت گاو شیر پلنگ همیشه باید اماده ی بدترین سناریوها تو هر زمینه ای بود که اگر سناریوی خوب اتفاق افتاد که هیچ ولی بده اتفاق افتاد غافل گیر نشد.من جای شما بودم برای کنکور حرفه ای میخوندم اگه گفتن بیاین امتحان بدید خب میرید امتحان میدید.تمام.

----------


## biology115

من متوجه نمیشم چرا بعضیا میگن اگه واسه خرداد اجرا بشه خوب نیست

خب شما اگه واسه کنکورت کامل خونده باشی چرا نتونی به سوالات تشریحی جواب بدی؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

نوچ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GHZO7

احتمالا به95 نمیرسه....

----------


## farhadcr72

طرحی ک در ایران بخاد اجرا ش دقیقا مث سامانه بارشی!
هرلحظه ممکنه بیاد ممکنه نیاد
ممکنه اخر اذر اعلام کنن ک بیاین و امتحان بدین ممکنه هم اصن نشه
بهرحال دل بستن ب این مملکت مث دل بستن ب اومدن برف تو کویره:-p

----------

